

‘US-Russian relations above Snowden case' – Putin - Libertatea
http://rt.com/news/putin-snowden-us-relations-196/

======
znowi
This unusually respectful rhetoric from both sides hints on that they already
agreed on the case. Russia keeps Snowden quiet, the US doesn't bug them with
extradition. A win-win for both presidents. Putin saved a poor NSA contractor
from the evil Empire. Obama shut down the leak and as a bonus got a "traitor"
who fled to the "Soviets".

~~~
hondje
I feel like you're right, but there has to be more in it for Russia. Obama
gets "good" PR and silences Snowden - the best possible outcome. I don't see
Putin settling for just good publicity. If Putin played hardball here he would
still gain massively with South America and still get the benefits you
mentioned

~~~
znowi
Putin can't afford to play hardball. Despite his macho exterior in the media,
he knows that the US has leverage economically and elsewhere.

------
brokenmusic
It's almost as if Putin makes a facepalm and says "Dude, Edward, what the
hell? Why would you do this?". And Putin, mind you, is very aware of the
balances of power and the GAME. I think he sees very clearly how all this
plays out: public at large won't give a shit over time, Snowden is forgotten,
governments keep on doing what they've been doing for a long time: farming and
milking their citizens.

~~~
mpyne
I would say he's just been waiting for Russian public support for Snowden to
cool down a bit, but then I forget that it seems from the outside that he
pretty much doesn't need to consider Russian public opinion.

------
jdmitch
_In the meantime, Snowden may be transferred to a refugee center._

These "refugee centres" are known as Temporary Accomodation Centres (TACs),
about which Refugee Legal aid [1] states:

 _Temporary Accommodation Centres: TACs are located throughout the Russian
Federation and at great distances from metropolitan areas. Transportation to
and from a TAC and nearest metropolitan area is often costly and dangerous._

I can't imagine that would be a very safe secure environment from Snowden's
perspective...

[1] [http://www.refugeelegalaidinformation.org/russian-
federation...](http://www.refugeelegalaidinformation.org/russian-federation-
coi#sthash.DoSA6YRq.dpuf)

------
cpursley
I hope so. I married (literally) into US-Russian relations and have family /
own property in both nations.

Maybe it's time to find a neutral 3rd country?

------
coldcode
Sure, we spy on our people and your people, and so do you. Our relationship is
just fine.

